
Show HN: What are your views on RelocationHero? - relocationhero
We have just started a new startup RelocationHero http:&#x2F;&#x2F;relocationhero.com to help people relocate to Berlin.<p>As of now, we are just providing some helpful articles and content, but in future we are going to start a full-fledged consultancy.<p>What are your views on this? Any suggestions&#x2F;improvements&#x2F;feedback?
======
Nextgrid
I’d suggest turning this post into a Show HN. That seems to be the preferred
way here to show off a new product/service and implicitly solicit feedback.

~~~
relocationhero
Thank you for your feedback. I have updated the title to Show HN :)

------
autisticmind
Yes. When people move to new country some of them will maybe need some
language lessons in a languagescool. Some of these scools have their own
private networks of locals who offers also a rooms for rent to their students.
They sometimes offer also driver service from airport, for example. Try to
connect with language schools for more familary connections to locals. Good
luck.

------
mothsonasloth
Why specifically Indian relocation?

For someone in the UK who maybe was interested in moving to Berlin, what use
would I need for the site?

